

Eliminating Zero-Progress Hours - keslert
http://blog.freelanceinbox.com/eliminating-zero-progress-hours/

======
jf22
I wish people would stop propagating the "sides of the brain myth"

~~~
keslert
I have to be honest in saying I don't know the science here. I just personally
know that I feel a difference in my mental capacity when I switch from
programming to writing. That's all that point is about it.

~~~
mercer
Indeed. Whether our mental 'modes' actually involve different sides of the
brain doesn't seem relevant to the point that the articles is trying to make.

Now whether we actually 'switch modes' or not _would_ be relevant. I notice a
difference. In fact, sometimes I get the feeling that I have more than just
two 'modes'. For example:

\- bean-counting/organizing \- writing/verbal \- coding/logic \-
research/reading

I sometimes have a day where I can be fully productive, but I simply cannot be
motived to perform in some of the above modes...

I wonder if there's solid science on this and if these really are different
modes.

------
jctanner
Great ideas--making a list works really well for me, although I'm guilty of
still loving the pen and paper list!

~~~
LanceH
I use paper most of the time, but for recurring things in particular I've
found rememberthemilk to be very effective.

